# Warriors of Doom (Action)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cold darkness of the void with only pinpricks of light from the stars around spread for an impossible to discern distance around the shuttle as it slowly drifted through space, black and devoid of markings bar a single flaming skull on its side and the words Even in Death written in High Gothic on its side. The shuttle was an old Stormbird design that was capable of inter-planetary flight, at least on a short scale. Behind the vessel, although technically miles away, was an entire fleet of Astartes vessels. Each vessel was ancient and showing signs of prolonged decay and an absolute lack of maintenance, barring critical repairs. Every ship was black as night and bore the symbols of death in all its forms, bones, flame and monsters but the largest vessel, recognizable as a Battlebarge bore another symbol. The Emperor of Man standing on a mountain of broken corpses, hefting his sword in victory and surrounded by a glowing gold aura. This was the Raptorous Rex, flagship of the Fire Hawks Chapter and now flagship of the Legion of the Damned. The fleet moved as one and started their Warp-Jump, disappearing as quickly as they appeared, but one lone Strike Cruiser remained, loitering in the void.

Inside the Stormbird was no less grim with signs of decay everywhere, no human crew remaining to man this venerable war-machine and only a skeleton crew of Servitors carrying out their solemn duty. A sombre feeling hung in the air as a single figure in black robes, a hood obscuring his face, spoke across a hologram projector within the cockpit, the Servitor pilots unaware and uncaring of his words. The figure was immense, clearly an Astartes, and spoke with a soft voice that seemed devoid of emotion, although a well-trained individual could spot the hints of sadness behind them, _"My men and I have begun our approach, we will make full speed for the planet and swiftly deal with the cursed traitors. They suffer damnation long overdue through our hand"_ the figure spoke, removing his hood to show a greying face. Two deep eyes in sunken pits, giving him the look of a man who has been without sleep for a fortnight, a short crop of brown hair with patches of grey marring its form and a face that if not for both the decay of the Astartes, and his Astartes-hood could have been considered handsome. Former Chaplain Aleksandros sighed as he cut off the transmission, his orders were clear. Destroy the Alpha Legion heretics before they could aid the Orks at Armageddon any further, it was a small task but one of critical importance, the Astartes with Aleksandros knew this, and were ready to sell their lives if need be.

Aleksandros walked out into the cabin, his men in their seats and awaiting orders. His brothers Kai, Warren, Lukas, Cainius, Moriar, Sephaine and Thantos were all awaiting his words, even though he could not technically give them commands anymore they still respected him as their senior and deferred to him. At the far back he could see Brother Kotaro one of the older legion members and next to Kotaro was the Ancient Victor, a Dreadnought and one of the very last Dreadnoughts in the Legion, the number of Dreadnoughts within the Legion of the Damned now less then five. Aleksandros walked up and intoned the Rights of Activation, waking up Victor for the final speech, soon they would arrive and battle would be upon them.

As Victor awoke Aleksandros turned on his vox-amplifier, a natural feature of his Chaplain armour, designed to inspire fear in his enemies and bolster the morale of his allies. _"Brothers!, the time is near. The Emperor's Tarot has sent us to Armageddon but an even grimmer task befalls the nine of us and the nine of us alone, foul traitors of the Alpha Legion, cursed be their name, have taken root within the planet Namraus, they plan to secretly reinforce the Orks at Armageddon and aid them in destroying the embattled forces there. If Armageddon falls then the Orks will be able to reach Terra"_ Aleksandros said, his voice booming, he allowed a moment for the impact of his last sentence to set in. _"We will not allow a single greenskin to sully Holy Terra with their unclean presence. They are a cancer and the Legion has gone to cut out the heart of this new Ork force that even now overwhelms the Imperial forces trying to hold them back. But we must destroy the true threat. What purpose the Chaos Space Marines see in aiding Orks I do not know but if they plan to journey to Terra then.. their goal is quite obvious. The Emperor's death!"_ Aleksandros intoned, seeing the flashes of anger and shock in the faces of his brothers, Aleksandros shared both of those emotions. If these traitors were indeed attempting to reach Terra quietly then they must be trying to assassinate the Emperor. _"We will not suffer the existence of even a single traitor. All will die at our hands as we deliver the Emperor's wrath!"_ the Chaplain shouted, raising his Crozius defiantly. "For the Emperor, Even in death!, we still serve!". 

Aleksandros smiled as his brothers repeated his battlecry and started to leave, suddenly a flare of pain shot up. His disease, their disease. It was not serious but it still brought a tear to the Chaplain's eye, not from pain but sadness. He thanked the Emperor he was wearing a helmet, to have his brothers see him weep would be unacceptable. He silently walked out into the cockpit, hoping that his brothers did not notice his fleeting pain.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everyone (Except Victor), you are strapped into your harness, your weapons slung above you and your helmets magnetized on top of your legs. Your brothers are around you, all ready for battle. How do you react to your brothers, do you renew any oaths?, do you remember rivalries?, or brothers lost to battle and sickness?. After hearing your Chaplain give a hearty speech you repeat his battlecry with vigour, but you are troubled. The Alpha Legion clearly plans to assassinate the Emperor, how does this make you feel?. You also witness your Chaplain stumble imperceptibly, to all but the most trained eyes. A flare up of the disease, nothing serious or life-threatening but it makes you reflect on your Legion and your present state. How does this sudden bout of memories make you feel?. You may speak with whomever you wish, or silently reflect upon your past, your duty or think to the upcoming battle and its titanic importance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victor, as you awake from years of slumber you feel your entombment once more. The feeling of liquid surrounding your body, the coldness of your machinery and the flicker of life that holds you together, but you also hear the voice of Chaplain Aleksandros, it soothes your pain and confusion as you awaken. You see your brothers again, although their state of sickness is quite obvious, how does this affect you?. Your Chaplain gives an enthusiastic speech although you are older then him, and much more experienced and can see through his false vigour and into his sadness, you know he is a shell of his former self, how do you feel about the Chaplain?, and his speech?. You may speak with whomever you wish, or silently reflect upon your past, your duty or think to the upcoming battle and its titanic importance.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron regarded the Chaplain coolly. His words were touching, invigorating, even, yet he made one mistake. A mistake Moriar too had made.

"The Emperor cannot die..." he whispered softly, but loud enough for the squad to hear. "We must serve him with faith, for if we do not have faith in his divinity, how can we hope to cleanse our enemies?" he said, solemnly.

"These Alpha Legion scum can damage his mortal body, granted, but his immortal soul, the one that guides our efforts on every planet, in every battle, our every move, cannot ever be destroyed." he concluded, before adding, "But that does not mean we can leave these traitors to cause damage to the Imperium. They must be destroyed." he finished.

His power sword, Redeemer, was clamped above him, with his bolt pistol. He felt almost vunerable without them, although he knew they were in no danger.
Moriar remembered countless battles with his ornate blade, and his eyes dimmed and echoes of the past re-surfaced.

"What do you fight for...?" he asked, his question directed to the squad. "I no longer remember what I fight for...I have lost that privelage." he said, sitting back in his harness and closing his eyes, just as a jolt of pain passed through his body, the Warp Sickness taking away his soul, bit by bit. He gritted his teeth and it was over, but kept his eyes shut. He wanted to reach battle quickly, and fight. Not for brutal, savage reasons, or bloodlust; but because it was his sole purpose of existance.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos flexed his hand, each time sending a small reminder in the way of pain that he was still alive. The lightning claws came in and out of their sheaths, each time with a crackle of the anti-matter field. As his chaplin entered the room, he felt his heart lift. Even thought he no longer held any power over them as-such, he was still a figure worthy of respect. They all were for what they had endured. He shared the warp-sickness of his brothers, he didn't review it as a curse, rather a blessing. A way for the Immortal Emperor to test their metal. The words the chaplin spoke were full of fire and spirit, and, although the word was a taboo amongst his legion, they contain the promise of him and they may be pivotal in the future of the Imperium. Best of all was their enemies, the Alpha Legion. They were traitors of the highest kind and deserved nothing more than to be hunted down and killed for their crimes.

Thantos was surprised at his brothers question. "What do we fight for brother? We fight to protect the Imperium as a whole, the honour of our bless'd chapter and to uphold the honour of the Emperor! That is what we fight for! And that is the cause we will die for if needs be!" Thantos had leapt to his feet to emphasis his point. Surely his brother was kidding when he said that he didn't know what he fought for. If he was being sincere, then maybe his warp-sickness was more serious than Thantos imagined...


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Seiphane took part in the battlecry of the squad, but he didn't feel much intense emotion. He stood, back to a barren wall, arms folded over his large chestplate. 

"Don't you all dare get sentimental on me, not now. You had time for tears before the w-".

He became reluctant and started looking around the room as if what he searched for was tangible. Seiphane still suffered from the shock of the warp-sickness, refusing to state their conditions. 

"Before _this_, alright? Don't go doubting the Emperor or yourselves; do either, and we might as well give up the fight now. We're bigger than we were before, badder than we ever were!"

He slammed the wall behind him with his elbows, propelling forward into a stroll. He walked past Moriar as he spoke.

"You stay true to us. You better. We don't have anymore room for traitors."


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

The Chaplain’s speech was gratifying but he could see that the Astartes was a shadow of what he had once been.

Though it warmed his heart to see his brothers once more he was also saddened by the extent of the sickness that had claimed them all, he knew that his mortal remains were also affected by the sickness that had claimed them.
Memories swelled up and his decayed arm twitched inside the sarcophagus, the mechanical fingers of the Dreadnaught flexing in response as he relived a past battle.

The audio pickups in his frame detected the question from Brother Moriar and the subsequent answers from Brothers Thantos and Seiphane, and he broke his reverie to answer, vox emitters booming.
*:It is good to see my Brothers once more before battle, though it pains me to see the extent of this affliction:*
His voice was emotionless, the vox failing to convey any feeling that he had whatsoever

His frame shifted slightly towards Brother Moriar as he spoke again, but his words were for all.

*:Let your doubts be eased, Brothers, by the fact that we have purpose:*
He brought his arm up and clenched the mechanical fingers into a fist.
*:To bring Destruction upon the foes of the Imperium and grind them into dust:*
He turned back to his original position
*:Rejoice, for Death is at hand:*

As abruptly as he had spoken the Dreadnaught lapsed into silence, reflecting upon the battle to come, it would be glorious.
Victor was looking forward to this.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Among the men Warren was the only one who did not shout out the warcry. His outspoken lack of faith in the Emperor had earned him few friends within the legion and since the warp sickness consumed Tarjus Crall he was alone. 

'Brothers I pity you for your faith in the Emperor, we are supposed to believe he is the immortal protector of the Imperium but his fate is the same as ours. One day the Emperor and I will both be corpses, dead and decayed, in death his fragility revealed. You say he protects the Imperium but I ask you all how many foes has the Emperor slain since the heresy? His blade had been silent for ten millenia as he marchs towards his end, mine has not, nor has yours my brothers. He has failed us all, at the Imperiums end he will his broken body will have failed us all.'


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Lukas' mind swirled with thoughts of honor duty and the glorious death he hoped to receive. The madness was taking him making him almost useless outside of battle. Soon he would be no more than a berzerker. The others speaking around him seemed to echo in the tornado that was his mind. Lukas was merely a shadow of his former self the only thing holding him together was faith. Faith that the emperor would release him and his brothers from this torment.

Collecting himself doing his best to suppress the madness Lukas spoke, "Brother we are the Emperors' sword, his hand guides us and we plunge into the heart of humanities enemies, and for whatever reason we have been cursed with this decay we must continue to fight preying that the Emperor will let us fall and release us from what we have become." Though it pained him he understood their doubt but his mind had no room for such things.Without faith he was truly lost.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar spat as Seiphane mentioned the word _traitor_.

"The sin I have commited is _not_ treachery," he hissed, "It would be best for you to remember that." he spat. 

"I know that we fight for the Imperium, and the Emperor, but my question is this: why do you _individually_ fight? Did you fight because you were made to? Did you fight because you wished only to serve the Emperor? Surely, you must have thought, what will happen after you have served the Emperor, if you do not die. That is the question I cannot answer." he finished vehemently, angry at the idea that sombody would even suggest he was a heretic.

"So perhaps we are not meant to live into the Emperor's golden age, we are meant to die in it's creation. Then why do we fight? So that we may die so that others, others that were cowardly and chose not to fight, can live and enjoy the luxuries we grant them in death? This is not what I call a reason to fight." he concluded, becoming broody once more. Such talk was unneccessary and detrimental. Moriar Carnavaron decided to focus on the task ahead.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos whirled his head round as Seiphane mentioned the word traitor. Was there no sanity left in any of his brothers, or were they so willing to tear each other apart just over a few words. "Seiphane, Moriar is no more of a traitor than I or you are. You confused his confusion for our motives for confusion as to which side he is one. I look around and see no one here who deserves to be branded a traitor. We have an important battle coming up, let us not tear each other apart, for we will all be needed when we reach the surface." Now Thantos concentrated on the clearly confused brother Moriar. He knelt down and put a hand on his shoulder and looked his brother in the eye. "Brother, I know your pain. We all do, for this warp-sickness affects us all, but if we lose sight of our motives and reasons for fighting, we are nothing more than mercenaries, pirates..." Thantos paused, knowing the implication of his next word "...renegades. But none of us are those things! We do not fight so that the lazy and cowardly may endure, for when we are gone, and they are all that it left to fight, they will not have the strength to endure to the end. No, we fight that the blood and sacrifice of the martyrs will not be in vain. We fight where and under circumstances where normal men, even other Astartes could not hope to prevail, so that they may be used somewhere else. It is true that we are dying, but that does not give us a reason to give up, more a reason to fight harder. For in our chapters final death throws, all the Universe will know our name, and fear it. And in that we might find redemption." Thantos was genuinely concerned for his brother, and hoped some of what he said had made sense. For, like he said, if they lacked purpose then they were no better than the pirates of the universe, simple preying on those weaker than them...


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

Kotaro grinned as Thantos awe inspiring speech rung home in the hearts of his brothers before joining into this childish argument that happens every time they get flown in.
‘Hey kid you might have been a Chaplin with them kind of speeches back before this’ this sarcastic comment made him chuckle before turning his attention to the dreadnaught that sat in background. 
‘Victor so nice of you to join us now we can teach these rookies how real legionnaires fight’


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Aleksandros smiled as he heard Victor's rousing words, he longed to believe them again but could not. Deep down where once iron faith and belief had stood proud, now only a howling void existed. His faith had long been shattered by the Great Curse, he could not understand why the Fire Hawks, a loyal and respected chapter, had been struck down like this. Did the Emperor really protect?, or was that all lies. Aleksandros sighed, glad that nobody could hear or see him in the cockpit with the doors closed and sat down, allowing duty to fill his thoughts once more.

Ahead lay the planet Namraus, a long abandoned Hive World, its gothic streets now empty and devoid of life, except for the treacherous Alpha Legion Astartes. Aleksandros muttered a curse against the repulsive traitors, once loyal Astartes going back on sworn oaths and their duty to selfishly pursue self interest, it disgusted the Chaplain. He allowed his hatred of the traitors to fill his mind and distract him from unpleasant thoughts. He activated the vox and spoke to his brothers, his voice filling their helmets. "Brothers, target in sight. Strap yourselves in and prepare for landing. For the Emperor and Imperium" Aleksandros said, the last words bitter in his mouth. He and the pilot servitor began coordinating efforts and brought the Stormbird closer to the planet. Their descent into the bowels of the Hive began, the plan was simple. Navigate through the Hive and find the Comm Array, from there they would be able to detect the Alpha Legion transmissions that the Legion had found earlier, and pinpoint their location. Then it was simply search and destroy, at least the Chaplain hoped it would go that way. An old Imperial Edict said, plans never survive contact with the enemy. Aleksandros hoped that was not true as he lowered the Stormbird above a landing platform. "Brothers Thanatos, Lukas and Warren, exit the craft and secure a landing. The rest of you, cover them. If any hostiles show up, destroy them." the Chaplain ordered. The doors opened up, revealing the wide open space of a city centre.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanatos and Lukas and Warren, you hear the Chaplains orders to gear up. You grab your weapons and start preparing them and your armour for combat, what thoughts rush through your head as you anticipate bringing death to the enemies of the Emperor?. The doors open in front of you, clean air rushing through into the interior of the ancient war-machine and a blue sky ahead of you shining light down upon you. You leap out into the city centre and fan out, your orders are clear. Secure the area and make sure its safe to deploy Victor and land the Stormbird. This is the first world you have stepped on in months, how do you feel about its rather preserved beauty?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everyone else, you hear the Chaplains orders to gear up. You grab your weapons and start preparing them and your armour for combat, what thoughts rush through your head as you anticipate bringing death to the enemies of the Emperor?. The doors open in front of you, clean air rushing through into the interior of the ancient war-machine and a blue sky ahead of you shining light down upon you. You leap out into the city centre and fan out, your orders are clear. Cover brothers Thanatos, Lukas and Warren and make sure that they are able to secure the area. This is the first world you have seen in months, how do you feel about its rather preserved beauty?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron stood, sighing deeply. _For the Emperor and Imperium_... but was he really a part of the Imperium any more?

Taking his bolt pistol and slamming a magazine in, he noticed it too somehow suffered the Great Curse, the noise as it cocked hollow and dead. _Redeemer_, however, had yet to be afflicted.

Taking the ancient power sword to his side, Moriar was once more astonished by it's crafstmanship. The keen blade, ending in an ornate hilt, seethed with power; power a button's press away.

"The time will come..." thought Moriar, moving towards the exit of the stormbird.

"The time will certainly come."


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Victor shifted his frame, readying for deployment, the Dreadnought would not be of much use covering the others while inside the gunship but once he was out, death would be brought upon the foes.

He ran over weapons diagnostics, pleased to find that the twin-linked lascannon and flamer were in working order, they would serve him well in the upcoming conflict.

He would wait for his brothers to exit the craft before he left it, as Victor waited he thought about the Legions affliction but also the faith that he clung to with a stubborn will, he believed in the God-Emperor and his faith was what kept his psyche from toppling over the treacherous precipice into a madness from which he knew he could not return.
His Faith made him strong and the affliction only strengthened his resolve to serve.

A grinding sound, not unlike an autoloader cycling, emerged from the Dreadnoughts vox a moment before Victor answered Kotaro’s statement.
*:Indeed, Brother Kotaro, though it is doubtful that anyone could be called ‘Rookies’ after what the Legion has been through:* 

A black thought arose in Victors mind; _if we had rookies then the Legion would persevere, instead the Gene-seed is corrupt and our ways dying_, he knew the stark realities of what had happened, and what was happening still.
He dismissed any and all ill musings; it would do no good for his battle-brothers if he was distracted by negative thoughts and feelings.

Weapons checked and diagnostics finished, Victor was as prepared as he would ever be.
The Dreadnought awaited the all-clear patiently, although inside he wanted nothing more then to leave the confines of the gunship and bring death upon the enemy.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Warren jumped down his armoured feet smallimg into the ground. His heavy footsteps bore him forward leaving deep imprints in the ground. One day this would he his legacy, to have touched the galaxy in a way so fleeting. One thing dominated his mind, it was not the mission, nor the beauty that surrounded him; it was the words of the Aleksandros. Warren could not shake the irony deepy embedded in the words of the chaplain, 'For the Emperor and Imperium'. A lesser marine would see the lies however Warren understood the truth beneath the words. Aleksandros' faith was lost, and few men can take hope from thinly veiled lies.

Warren was unable to see anyone in the immediate area so begain looking in the distance with his unorthodox but effective sniper, still nothing. 'My brothers I can see no threat, join me on this damned world'


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos stood up at the Chaplins words. He was already in full battle attire, and as a Vanguard veteran, he was used to being the first out. While the Stormbird was still coming into land, Thantos walked towards one of the side doors. He turned to face his brothers, each of them solemn on the eve of battle, except him. Another battle was another chance to redeem himself. He spoke clearly, the words passing freely through his throat "For the Emperor and the Imperium!" and with that he slammed the door release and dived backwards out. His momentum caused him to become perpendicular with the floor, and he closed his eyes. It didn't matter how many time he had dove out of low altitude to engage the enemy, he always found it exhilarating. He opened his eyes and fired his jump pack banking so that he was parallel to the floor, and still miles above it. Whilst the Stormbird was faster, he didn't trail far behind, and soon found a building which gave suitable over view of the LZ. He looked around, his flames casting an unnatural green glow on the building top. Anyone who dared to oppose them would find themselves taken out by the angel of death. He opened the vox to his brothers "Brothers, I have a vantage point, and can't see anything. Do any of you have a fix on any enemies?" He kept watching his HUD, but the Alpha Legion were experts at fighting the unseen war, and somehow doubted they would show up on the HUD, so it was just up to their keen eyesight to show the the enemies...


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Cainius had been deep in subconcious thought for the whole journey and came back into his concious mind as the chaplain was giving his orders, he pulled on the helmet of his artificer armour and slung his melta gun over his back and took up his power staff and gave it a once over to check all was in working order, he noticed one of the runic markings on his left shoulder pad flicker out and let his mind wonder to the last time he had fought with his recently perished brother, it had been his long time comrade in the fire hawks, Brother Chinwe a good fighter and a good friend.

his mind snapped back to the battle that would soon be at hand with the treacherous Alpha Legion Scum he hissed inside his helmet at the thought of these traitors to the imperium and hoped to be able to torture them slowly and painfully.

he thumbed his vox and repeated the words of the chaplain 'for the Emperor and the Imperium!' and waited to disembark the stormbird.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Aleksandros watched through the helmets of the Battle-brothers deployed. This city was truly splendid, the Imperium should retake it soon, once we are done he thought. He thumbed the controls and brought the Stormbird down for a landing, then activating the vox-network. "Brothers, deploy in full force and scout the area ahead. I want a full report of this section of the city, and be wary. Alpha Legionares could be moving in the shadows out there, if you find any.. purge them" Aleksandros ordered, knowing that the last part didn't even need to be said. Grabbing his Crozius Arcanum, his Bolt Pistol and holstering his Bolter across his back he went out of the cockpit and onto the loading ramp. "Split into teams of two brothers, Thanatos and Warren take the western side. Cainius and Moriar take the Eastern side. Seiphaine and Kotaro take the southern side. Victor hold the position here, protect the Stormbird. I will take the northern approach with Lukas. Legion of the Damned, move out!" Aleksandros said, taking off with superhuman speed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanatos and Warren, you hear your Chaplain's order with relish. Battle will soon be joined. You move forward into the western section of the city. The city's Ecclesiarchal Shrine and Arbites HQ are in this sector and are both on your target list. How do you feel about your team-mate, are you friends or rivals?, or just indifferent?. You reach an open courtyard in the Western sector, what will you do now. The Ecclesiarchal Shrine would be an fitting place for the Alpha Legion to base themselves for Chaos worship, better to spite the Imperium. But the Arbites HQ is more practical for a military operations base. What will you do?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cainius and Moriar, you hear your Chaplain's order with relish. Battle will soon be joined. You both move forward into the eastern section of the city, how do you feel about your team-mate, are you friends or rivals?, or just indifferent?. The city's Hab Spires and Administratum complex are in this sector. The Hab Spires are mazes and would be easy to be ambushed but likely records can be found from civilians, which could provide an insight into the situation. The Administratum complex will definitely have information but its usefulness is minimal at best. What will you do?.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seiphaine and Kotaro, you hear your Chaplain's order with relish. Battle will soon be joined. You both move forward into the southern section of the city, how do you feel about your team-mate, are you friends or rivals?, or just indifferent?. The southern section houses the Governor's Palace which in turn houses the planets primary Communication Array. The Palace is large and will take the both of you to search, or you could search the noble mansions around it. They would take less time but are less likely to be used. What will you do?.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lukas, you hear your Chaplain's order with relish. Battle will soon be joined. You both move forward into the southern section of the city, how do you feel about being paired up with the Chaplain?, the very last Chaplain in the Legion of the Damned. You move into the northern section which houses the entry to the Underhive, you know that this is important. If the Alpha Legion are based in the city its most likely underground to avoid detection. Chaplain Aleksandros asks you a question, "Lukas, your opinion would be appreciated. We can go to the Underhive or we can check out the Astropathic centre. Perhaps the Alpha Legion are using its strong centres of warp energy to house their captive psyker thralls. What do you think we should do?"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victor, you hear your Chaplain's order with relish. Battle will soon be joined. You remain at the Stormbird per your Chaplain's orders. How do you feel about remaining behind?. You also cannot shake the feeling that something is observing you, not directly. But somehow something can see you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron acknowledged the chaplain's orders with a slight inclination of his head. He was disappointed. 

Preferring to work alone, or at least in a small squad, Moriar minimised communication, which he felt was unnecessary and pointless. However, if he was in a pair, he would have to say something.

Stepping out of the stombird, Moriar buckled Reedemer to his belt and holstered his bolt pistol, leaving his claw-like gauntlets empty. If he appeared unarmed, enemies would register him as less of a threat and prioritise him less, giving him the split seconds that could change the course of the battle.

Walking swiftly towards Cainius, Moriar made the sign of the aquila across his chest, before marching towards the Eastern section. Here lay the Hab Spires and the Administratum complex.

"Brother Cainius," said Moriar down the vox. "I believe the visiting the Hab Spires would be an unecessary waste of time. It could take quite a while to reach civilians that won't run away, let alone talk to us. Even then, there will be a small proportion of civilans with sufficient knowledge to help us. Even after that, many of them could be Alpha Legion spies planted in the Hab Spires. On top of all that, we run the risk of an ambush on every street, every corner, at every door. And the place is massive; it would take us years to find anything useful." Moriar reasoned, applying past knowledge and experience as well as tactical anaylsis.

"On the other hand, the Administratum would provide us with instant information, and also most likely people who can help. We can also check the records for all vox-transmissions and aircraft movement up to two years ago. The archives can give us detailed knowledge of when and how the Alpha Legion landed, by piecing together each nugget of evidence. And even if there are Alpha Legion spies, they dare not attempt to edit the records; that would give us their instant whereabouts, the ID of the hacker, their location, and by logging what events happened around the altered one, we can work out what they're trying to hide, which gives us vital information. We cannot afford to wander around civian hives, when there is such wealth of knowledge in the Administratum." concluded Moriar.

He began heading purposefully for the Adminstratum building which rose above the Hab Spires, about five blocks away.

"Are you coming or not?" he asked, not breaking stride. He would go alone if need be, after all; the Chaplain wasn't really their senior officer.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Lukas breathed deep attempting to muscle down the madness allowing the orders to echo within him. He was glad to accompany the chaplain into battle. He was the Emperor's vessel within the legion and while we maintained no rank he was still to be respected. His words and presence would hold Lukas together. 

He rested his chainswords one over each shoulder as the ramp slammed down. Striding out of the ship into the street, his time spent as an assault marine and years in close combat with the legion had made Lukas very agile and light on his feet. His mind and body were starving for a fight. Feeling it in his bones that the traitors were here wanting to burn through them like a righteous fury. His enraged mind swirled aching to put them all to the sword. 

The chaplain's words stopped him like a dog being jerked back by a leash. Lukas focused enough to speak. 

"Brother, we should purge the Astropathic centre. We would sever any communication with possible off world allies forcing any forces they have here to face us. It would also disrupt and aid they gain from a strong psychic presence."


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

he nodded and started a quick march with his sheild on his back. thinking tatically about the challenge infront of him. hopeing he would get surport from victor as they sweep through the mansion's. without any fire surport he concluded that the best course of actions is to instead of search the mansions or the palace they should knock the palace down with holy retrabution hoping that will draw the enemy out and remove the high ground for havoc's or other unholy squads.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

acknowledging brother Moriars words with a sharp nod of his head, Cainius gave his weapons a quick check over and then holstered his meltagun and slung his staff over his back, he walked behind Moriar and spoke into the vox, "I agree brother the Administratum is a much more viable course of action, although we need to be prepared for the worst as it is likely that there will be members of the Alpha legion scum waiting for us" as Cainius walked along he couldn't help but feel as though something was watching him so moved his left hand down to his holstered meltagun ready to use it if needs be.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos jumped nimble from each building top following Warren below. The way he had it figured, if anyone attacked Brother Warren, they would be expecting to fight only one Astartes, so another one descending in fire and fury from the skies would confuse their enemies, and give him the element of surprise. But they travelled uncontested to the western courtyard, at which point Thantos dived from the skies to meet Brother Warren on the ground level. Some of the floor shattered under his impact and he stood upright to look Brother Warren in the face. He was once a noble Brother, laid low by the slow madness the accompanied the great sickness that swept through their noble chapter. 

They now had two choices, either free the Ecclesiarchal Shrine from the inevitable grip of the Alpha legion, who would have no doubt corrupted it to the worship of their dark gods, or they could attack the Arbites HQ, which would have provided a stable military base of operation for the traitors. Thantos knew Brother Warren had no desire to visit the Ecclesiarchal shrine, due to his blatant disbelief in the Emperor which he had so openly displayed back in the Storm bird. Thantos couldn't blame him, in the face of such trauma, it was inevitable for some to lose faith. Thantos didn't feel angry toward his Brother, but he couldn't say he agreed with him. But for now they needed to work together, and such debates could wait. Besides, at the end of the day, he was an Astartes too, and Thantos and Warren were bound together by the blood that flowed in their veins, and above all Warren was still his Brother and nothing could break that bond. Not even a petty difference of opinion. He spoke calmly and levely, genuinely wanting to know his Brothers opinion "We could either attack the Ecclesiarchal shrine, or the Arbites HQ. I think that we should attack the Arbites HQ first, as this will disable the fighting prowess of the traitors here, and make it easier for us to break their hold on the Eccelsiarchal shrine at a later point. Do you agree, or do you think it would be better to assault the Eccelsiarchal shrine first?" And at that, Thantos stopped speaking, giving his Brother a chance to offer his opinion...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Warren was charging through the streets with Thantos shadowing him from about. He struggled to understand why the sniper was down in the lower levels but the tactic remained sound, take the enemy by surprise and they had a better chance of survival. Warren was almost unique within the Imperium, a Space Marine Sniper was unheard of but his enhanced vision and hearing coupled with a wealth of prior experience in battle made him perfect for finding and eliminating enemies. As he ran through the city to the western courtyard he was flanked on either side by towering buildings. A lesser marine would see this as a death trap, an ambush waiting to happen, however Warren was employing all his focus into detecting hidden enemies, he could not smell, see or hear anything out of the ordinary. As such they unsurprisingly reached the courtyard without any trouble and Thantos dropped down from the rooftops showering Warren in rubble from the now cracked floor.

A choice was open the shrine or Arbites HQ, Thantos voiced his opinion. The logic behind Thantos' argument was unquestionable and Warren had no desire to visit a temple to a false god. He agreed with Thantos, the HQ must be taken down, even if only to aid their fellow brothers throughout the city.

Warren finally quietly spoke, 'I agree Thantos, we must go to the HQ and defeat the heretics there, it is the most immediate threat. I follow your lead my Brother, I will not claim to be an expert in this style of warfare, we face a cunning foe tough, do not lead us to our deaths' Warren stood waiting for instruction....


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Victor stepped out of the Stormbird, he felt a little disappointed that he would remain behind but it was his duty and if stealth was what was needed then his Dreadnaught body would only give their position away.

As he watched the others hurry off with their duties he had a peculiar feeling, it felt almost like he was being watched.
His body turned on its axis, lascannon raising as Victor scanned the buildings, his optics picked up nothing but he remained diligent, if there was something, it wouldn’t catch him unaware.

He debated briefly whether he should bother the Chaplain to tell him of his suspicion; would it be disregarded as the musings of a failing mind? Victor ignored that train of thought; no good could come of it.

He voxed the Chaplain.
*:..Chaplain Aleksandros, I believe my position is being observed by unknown means, I shall remain vigilant but I would like your opinion on these unseen matters..:*

As he spoke, Victor turned again examining buildings and possible hiding places.

((My apologies for keeping everyone waiting))


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As he walked, still wary of hidden threats, towards the Administratum he heard Victors monotonous voice over the vox 

*:..Chaplain Aleksandros, I believe my position is being observed by unknown means, I shall remain vigilant but I would like your opinion on these unseen matters..:*

So he wasn't the only who felt he was being observed, this made him more on edge but also comforted him as it meant that it was unlikely that the dreaded affliction was causing him to feel as though he were being observed 

He thumbed his Vox 'Moriar do you sense that something is watching us also'


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Warren agreed with him. Thantos had assumed he would, but found it curious that Warren refereed to them as 'heretics'. Not that he disagreed, but he found it curious that he didn't believe in the Emperor, or the religion the rest of the Imperium followed, so how could he deem anyone a heretic when he believed there was no religion to commit heresy against. Thantos almost let out a slight chuckle at his hypocrisy. Maybe he would question Brother Warren on this later. For now, they had an Arbites HQ to take. "Brother here is the plan. We make our way carefully to the Arbites HQ. When we are our visually range. I will scale the roof tops and descend from above like a true Angel of Death, while you provide cover fire from a point unseen. Then, when the outside is clear, you and I will storm the HQ and release it from the heretics grip, and help reclaim this world for the Emperor!" And with that Thantos sprinted towards the direction they knew the Arbites HQ to be in, and expected Brother Warren to follow as he had asked for Thantos for direction...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaplain Aleksandros considered his brothers words. The Astropathic Centre would be a likely place to keep their corralled psykers, and to be sending messages. Shutting that down would cripple interstellar communications and deal a harsh blow to the traitors. "Very well then Brother Lukas, we shall purge the astropathic centre and destroy what we find, make haste!" Aleksandros said, breaking into what most would consider a quick pace but to a Space Marine it was just a light run on the final words.

As the Chaplain ran he heard the words of the Venerable brother Victor, voicing his suspicions that he was being watched. Aleksandros hoped this wasn't his mind going astray, they needed him badly for this mission and having him relive past glories was not productive. "You are sure of this brother?, if so I grant you permission to scout the immediate area. Keep the Stormbird in your sight though, let no harm befall it.. lest we become marooned here" the Chaplain answered, never slowing his pace. He could hear his brothers over the vox, making their choices and he confirmed them on it, the plans were in motion. Soon they would find out more about their foes, and just how far down the path of heresy they had walked.

The Chaplain quickly arrived at the Astropathic centre, he glanced back to see Brother Lukas, and with a kick he smashed open the double doors of the centre only to see a nightmare. All around him Psykers were chained up, the chains spiked into their flesh, all of them writhing and moaning in pain. Wires extended from every skull linking them into the worst of all, a massive pulsing mass extending from the ceiling on ropes of sinuous muscle, a disgusting mesh of flesh and machinery with a wide circular maw, filled with sharp teeth and broken limbs skewered on every tooth. Aleksandros roared with fury, his clear thoughts shattered by this warp-spawned abomination, the Chaplain charged into the room, his Crozius hefted high for all to see and shouting a Litany to weaken the Daemon, "Touch not our souls Daemon scum!, face the might of the Emperor's Angels and be banished to your foul domain of evil!".

The Daemon shifted and screeched, suddenly all around Aleksandros were Imperial Guardsmen, but no longer honourable warriors of the Emperor, now pawns of Chaos. Their foreheads bearing the hateful Hydra, symbol of the Alpha Legion. They all started charging at the Chaplain, wailing and screaming, with their blades ready to strike. The battle had finally begun Aleksandros thought, and not an instant too soon.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanatos and Warren: After making your choice to take the Arbites Precinct you set off quickly, Brother Thanatos taking to the roofs like some midnight eagle soaring from rooftop to rooftop while Brother Warren moves through the streets. Eventually you both reach the Precinct, a blackened building, through both paint and some shelling, reaching high as a spire with a defaced Aquila across its double doors, now etched with Chaotic writings and leering Daemonic features. Does this enrage you?, or do you ignore it entirely.

You push your way into the doors to see a rather immaculate room, no signs of battle at all. It is as if everyone just disappeared into thin air. You both walk in, weapons raised, and see nothing. Suddenly a drop of blood lands on Brother Thanatos's visor, you both look up to see the Arbites officers merged with the wall in a horrible mesh of metal and flesh, most are unmistakably dead but a few still writhe in agony-filled death throes. The defilement of the Emperor's servants is revolting, does it fill you with righteous fury or pity for these souls, undeserving of such wrath. Ahead lies the elevator system, to the highest points of the spire or to its underground?, the choice is yours.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cainius and Moriar: After making your choice to take the Administratum Building you both set off quickly through the winding streets, both Legionares being avatars of death as you rush through the streets with your duty first in your mind. Eventually you both reach the entrance to the Administratum building, unadorned and simple, just like its workers. Approaching cautiously Brother Cainius kicks open the door, to witness the work of the Alpha Legion. 

The dead are crucified to the walls, spikes driven into nearly every limb on every body, each one contorted in agony as they died. They were clearly alive when this was done, yet a cursory head-count shows this is not all of them, not even close. You both speculate about where the bodies could have been taken, and why before you hear a screech. Ahead there is a slave, covered in wounds and his eyes gouged out, yet he can sense you. Although Brother Moriar quickly puts a round into him, silencing his screams, it is too late. Corrupted Guardsmen swarm into the room, blades covered in blood and lasguns ready to fire. You see the majority of them are coming from the higher levels, you must fight your way there and find out what is happening.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seiphaine and Kotaro: After making your choice to storm the Governor's palace you both set off quickly, moving through the courtyards until you see the Palace. It is an ostentatious building, with spires stretching up from every corner and a gigantic statue of the Emperor in all his glory resting on the very top, looking out over the entire city. Does this sight fill you with pride?, or do you ignore it?. You both move forward to the doors, already open. You raise your weapons readily and Brother Kotaro pushes the doors aside, to shine the light of day on utter darkness.

Inside the dead are scattered everywhere, cut down where they stood as the Alpha Legion hacked their way in. Do you feel sorrow for these innocent souls, or righteous hatred of the traitors for their deeds. Suddenly a shot grazes the ground next to you, Brother Kotaro was right, there are snipers everywhere. Do you rush for cover or do you open fire right there?. You know one thing, the palace must be yours.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lukas: As you hear the Chaplain's words you are in agreement. As he sets off you are surprised that he can keep such a quick pace, but he is a Chaplain after all. What use would he be if his skills were subpar in any field. After following him through the narrow streets you reach the Astropathic Centre. Once the Chaplain kicks open the door your mind goes blank.

Ahead psykers, of the Imperium no less, are shackled and being drained into the disgusting Daemon beast hanging from the ceiling. What do you feel at this moment?, and what do you feel and do as your Chaplain rushes in shouting Litanies at the Daemon and is quickly surrounded by Traitor Guardsmen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victor: You hear your Chaplain's orders and ponder whether or not to act on them. This could just be your mind lapsing, which is not a welcome thought. There are too many stories of Dreadnoughts forgetting who they were, and where they were until nothing is left but ancient memories. How do you feel about that possibility?.

You are quickly brought out of your thoughtful reverie as a Lascannon shot skims past you and impacts against a wall. Several Traitor Guardsmen have set up their heavy weapons and are attempting to destroy you, those with Lascannons and Missile Launchers are in the back row while Guardsmen with Lasguns and Autoguns await you at the front. They all open fire, sure that they can destroy you. You vow to prove them wrong.


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

after seeing the bullet hit the ground he grinned as the next one ricerched off his shoulder he then bursed out laughthing with vox turned off. the thought of one of them killing him today was a sweet one as he was reminded of all their battle brothers who died teying the very same but also the resounding words of his fallen captain when deaths smiles at you all you can do is smile back and die fighting with a weapon in your hand and air in you lungs. with this thought in mind he coverd himself under the storm sheild and sprinted towards the dirrection of the bullets taking out every surport strut of the palace he could find


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos and Warren pushed through to the Arbites HQ. Whilst he had expected there to be enemies every where, and they would have to pay in blood for every step they took, there were no enemies. They reached the HQ without so much as a single shot being fired. The Hq was blackened, largely through shelling, but also through paint work of the traitors. The Aquilla sign on the front was now perverted into some some disgusting traitorous sign. It enraged Thantos, and anger seethed beneath his steely exterior. But they didn't have time to re-consecrate it, there was work to be done.

Warren and Thantos both heaved to push the large doors open, and walked into the inky darkness. Again Thantos was expecting a bloody battle, and to be met with shots and blades the moment they entered the room, but there was nought but and eerie silence. Suddenly, a drop of foul crimson liquid splattered over the corner of his visor, and Thantos looked up to find it's source. Above them were dozen, if not hundreds, of Arbites which all were contorted in positions of eternal anguish. Some were screaming, frozen in the instant of death, condemned to scream for eternity, whilst others still writhed with their final death throws. It was a truly revolting sight, and made Thantos want to empty his stomach onto the floor. He tore his eyes away from the ceiling, but the images still burned behind his eyes, clear as day, and Thantos knew he would remember that sight as long as he lived. They hadn't deserved this death, most were mere humans, simple doing what was required of them. Had they known this is how it would end, they might have fled to planet. Thantos forced himself to composure, years of combat training kicking in to focus his mind. They needed to find the traitorous bastards who had done this and bring the Emperor's justice to them. Dead ahead was an elevator shaft. "I suggest we make our way to the roof and work our way down. We don't want to be stranded in the lower levels with no way out and no way to communicate with our Brothers" Thantos said to Brother Warren, expecting his Brother to offer his opinion on the matter. And while he waited, Thantos couldn't help but feel his eyes drawn to the ceiling once again, to watch the poor souls suffer. If Thantos had anything to do with it, the men who did this to them would pay, and it would be a long and painful payment...


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Lukas' breath quickened as he fallowed the chaplain though the door. Nothing could have prepared him for what he saw. All the servants of the emperor tortured, chained like dogs, and having their energy drained into the horrifying abomination that hung in the centre. The taint was so thick in the air it felt as though it burned the skin. He lowered his chainswords to his sides and let them rev and roar with righteous fury, like his heart and mind. The daemon must be purged and burned from existence. 

His thoughts were interrupted by the traitors that piled into the room and around the chaplain. Their mere presence burned his heart and enraged him. Lukas sprung in action immediately lunging with his swords cleaving two down from head to groin in a gory mess. The filthy traitors screamed as their blood sprayed every sound every drop fueling Lukas' rage. Tearing another to pieces by sword his thoughts thinned letting instinct take over. This was what Lukas longed for, the heat of battle and the emperor's hand guiding him. The traitors know not what they faced, but would soon learn.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Could it be true? Could he finally be succumbing to the creeping madness and if so, would he see his Brothers as friend or foe? Doubt arose within him.

Victors suspicions were confirmed and his doubts allayed when he was fired upon, he was relieved that he was not succumbing and a burning anger filled him as he turned to face them, they would pay for causing his faith to falter even the tiniest of amounts.

They were not Traitor Marines instead they were corrupted Guardsmen, las-rounds scorch his armor and he returned fire his own Lascannon sending bolts of energy scything through the ranks of Traitors, tearing one apart and severely injuring another.

A heavy las-round caused him to stagger back a pace, he retaliated, blasting the offending trooper and weapon to the Hell they had brought upon themselves.

He would not allow them to harm the Stormbird, even if it cost him dearly. Knowing that they could possibly overcome him at a distance, Victor lumbered forward close-combat weapon lifting as he unleashed a burst of promethium to blind and disorient the Traitors as he closed.

A missile impacted a meter from him, showering his Dreadnought body with dirt and debris, un-phased he continued forward, optics targeting the missile launcher and fired off a burst from his twin-linked Lascannon before wading into the Traitors.

He was thankful for the extra armor he was equipped with and offered a silent prayer of thanks to the artificer whom had serviced his frame last.

Up-close it would be far harder for them to bring the heavy weapons to bear down upon him without risking their own traitorous lives, although traitorous scum like these were renowned for their disregard of their own lives, as this thought came to being he had smashed aside two Guardsmen with his bulk and seized another in a crushing grip and hurling the scum at a Lascannon.

He didnt pause to see the results but the heavy crunch and strangled cry was most rewarding.

Shots scorching his machine body, the Dreadnaught lay about himself , crushing limbs, skulls and bodies with his arm, Victor grabbed another and burned the traitor with a close range blast of purifying flame before releasing the charred body.

His mind went blank as he gave himself wholly over to the righteous fury that burned within his entombed body, Victor charged into the remaining heretics, determined to kill.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron comfirmed Cainius' fears. *+++Yes, brother, we are being watched.+++*

As they reached the Adminastratum, Moriar was shocked by what he found. Dead lined the walls, surely the work of foul traitourous scum. The slave screeched, but not before Moriar drew his pistol and sent a bullet into his head. As the guardsmen closed in, Moriar noticed they too were traitors.

"There is no mercy for traitors..." whispered Carnavaron, drawing _Redeemer_, and thumbing the activation stud. The blade crackled with sparkling energy, and Moriar voxed Cainius. *+++I will charge the three on the right, and meet you in the centre to take out the seven there. Then we will both wipe out the left flank together.+++*

Moriar charged forwards, meeting the first guardsmen head on. The first, wielding a sharpened metal pipe, rushed to meet him. _Fool._ As he ran, Moriar brought up his bolt pistol and put three bolts into the traitor, turning him to a pulp as he died. The second, also armed with a sharp metal pipe, ducked, avoiding Moriar's shots. The pistol's magazine empty, Moriar holsetered it and brought _Redeemer_ up. Cutting forward, Moriar smashed aside the soldier's feeble guard, the sword connecting with flesh. Turning on his heel, Moriar swiftly brought around his blade and decapitated his foe. The body fell, blood spurting, to the ground.

The last guardsman held back, firing with a lasgun. The shots were in accurate and wild, but one managed to smash Moriars visor, temporarily scrambling his vision. Bludnering forwards blindly, Moriar fell to the floor, dropping his blade. He regained his vision to see the guardsman standing over him, attempting to bring _Redeemer_ onto his chest plate. The sight of _Redeemer_ being so foiled brought extreme anger to Moriar, who reached up and crushed the soldier's head in his gauntlets, before catching the blade, and sweeping it through the soldier, cutting off all his limbs. He was still alive, bleeding and in extreme pain. "Please..." he whispered, but Moriar would have none of it. He fired the discarded lasgun at his dismembered limbs, sterlising the wounds. Now the soldier would live, the blood flow stopped, with no arms, no legs, and a crushed face. 

_Such is the fate of all traitors..._ thought Moriar darkly. *+++Brother, how can I aid you?+++*


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Hearing Moriars words "brother how may I aid you" Cainius replied "I am in no need of aid brother, begin to work on the left flank, I will join you shortly"

Cainius didn't even bother charging the treacherous guardsmen, he just pulled his staff over his shoulder, and stood there, waiting for the Guardsmens inevitable charge, sure enough one of them charged forwards, Cainius smashed him in the side of his head with his staff, crushing his skull and killing him instantly. After seeing a fellow guardsman killed so easily the few that had lasguns fired them wildly hoping for a hit, one of the shots skimmed his right shoulder pad but dealt no damage, seeing that the shooting was to no avail 3 more guardsmen armed with sharpened pieces of metal and brutish looking clubs charged forwards, cainius held his staff horizontal in front of himself, thumbed the activation rune and ran straight for them pinning them against the wall and breaking their spines clean in 2, causing them major bleeding and making there deaths slow and painful. The three Guardsmen that remained looked on in horror at how effortlessly Cainius had destroyed their fellow guard, and began to shoot more wildly with there three lasguns, one of the shots hit Cainius square in the chest, although it had little effect on him, this angered Cainius, he removed his left hand from his staff and drew his melta gun firing one shot into the central of the three Guardsmen, and turning him into a pile of melted human flesh, he reholstered his melta gun and slung his staff back over his shoulder and charged the two remaining Guardsmen, who sat there frozen in fear, cainius grabbed them both from behind lay them on the floor and stood on there backs, he then reached down, placing his hands around there skulls and pulled swiftly upward, decapititating them both in one swift motion. 

He Voxed Moriar "brother I am done here are you in need of my aid"


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC//- Sorry for the late reply, until today I only had my phone for the internet. And especially sorry to Dues Mortis, I am tired so I am certain that it wont be the best quality post, with spelling and tense errors :S


Thantos and Warren reached the Arbites headquarters, the building was charred and bore a singular symbol on it, the descrated aquilla. Were once it was a symbol of faith in the fallen father of the Imperium it had before something much more sinister, a symbol of chaos, left by the treachous heretics as a sign of worship. The Arbites headquarters had become a giant monument to chaos, and if the Imperium was to survive must be destroyed.

Together Thantos and Warren heaved on the great door and with a jolt they began to swing open. The building had become a disgusting mirror of a daemon world. A singular droplet of blood fell down from the cieling and the true horror was revealed, those that had stood against the foul gods of Chaos had been murdered and strung from the ceiling. Some dead, others screaming in enternal pain as the foul desires of the gods prevented the embraced of death.

Warren looked across the room and saw an elevator. Turning to Thantos he spoke, 'We must go down, on the rooftops we will remain in contact with the group and keep some level of security, however we are the Legion. We have been sent by the Emperors Tarot to this planet at this time to defeat the servents of the Gods, we must complete our task quickly, we feel not fear, nor pain. We will go to the lower levels, strike at the heart of this fortress of Chaos and return one step closer to victory in this war.' With that the room filled with echos of heavy footsteps as Warren bounded to the lift.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

"For the Emperor!" Aleksandros swore in his thoughts as he swung his Crozius around and crushed a Traitor Guardsman's skull, as soon as he dropped another three ran to take his place, jabbing at the Chaplain with bayonets and short daggers. None could pierce his armour, or even make him feel an ounce of pain, for nothing could compare to the pain he was always in. Swinging his Crozius around, killing a Traitor with every strike, he bludgeoned his way forward to face the Daemon which was making a horrific grunting and gargling sound that seemed to be laughter. It was enjoying this. We'll see if it still laughs once I banish it to hell Aleksandros thought.

Leaping clear he swung his Bolt Pistol up and fired several shots, enhanced by his deathly might, the shots erupted in green flame which struck the Daemon squarely in its jaw. Roaring in anger and pain it spat out a glob of vile greenish sludge that although missing the Chaplain did strike several clustered Traitors, quickly melting them into visceral slush. Tendrils of flesh tore free from the Daemon's hide and lashed out at the Chaplain who side-stepped and dodged each one until grabbing ahold of one and pulling down hard but not hard enough to sever. Inside his helmet the venerable Chaplain smiled grimly, releasing his strength the tendril flew into the air taking him with it until it launched him up allowing him to land on the Daemon's back. "Die Daemon" Aleksandros intoned as he impaled his Crozius directly into its brain, or at least where its brain should approximately be, following with several flaming blasts from his side-arm. Screaming in rage the Daemon convulsed, its flesh bulging and expanding quickly Aleksandros leapt from it just as the Daemon exploded in a massive gout of innards and slime. The Traitor Guardsmen all around it burnt in agony as the innards melted their skin before their very eyes, as did the captured Psykers, although their pain was finally over.

Chaplain Aleksandros, covered in slime and gore, marched over the bodies of the dead and dying towards Brother Lukas. "We have purged this place brother, we must head back to the Stormbird and reconvene for our next attack" Aleksandros said, he motioned to say something else but was cut off as a Chaos Space Marine fired a round past his head. The Alpha Legion had finally shown themselves, Aleksandros quickly dropped into a combat pose and charged forward to meet the Traitors head-on, Crozius at the ready.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanatos and Warren: As you both enter the lift you gain a glimpse of the floors you pass on your way down. They are all in a similar state, people merged into the walls and ceiling, dead and dying. The defilement of the Emperor's servants will be avenged in blood. As you reach the bottom you exit and make sure the immediate area is secure. You both march ahead confident until a Bolt round just narrowly misses you. Ahead you see the true enemy, Chaos Space Marines of the hated Alpha Legion. Clad in spiked armour with helmets shaped like snarling dragons and daemons they open fire on you both, screaming their warcry. "For the Emperor!", how does their hubris in declaring themselves servants of the Emperor make you feel?.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moriar and Cainius: As you move to the upper levels you leave a trail of dead Guardsmen in your wake. No mercy to base traitors as these. You quickly ascend the staircases to arrive in the main offices of the Administratum members, only to be fired upon. The Alpha Legion marines open fire at you, while a few of them rush forward brandishing heavy chainswords and glowing blades covered in foul runes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seiphaine and Kotaro: As you crush the Snipers all around you, you hear a distinctive noise. In no short time the Alpha Legion Chaos Marines attack, coming from every direction, blasting away at you with their corrupted bolters. You are still quite precariously perched on the vantage points, do you engage here or fall back.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lukas: As you hack your way through the Traitor's you bear witness to Chaplain Aleksandros slaying the foul Daemon, how does his display of heroism affect you?. As the Daemon explodes you dive for cover, and witness the Traitors and Psykers dying together in their shower of corrosive slime. Do you feel bad you could not save the psykers, or triumphant at dispensing the Emperor's justice to the traitors. You have little time to decide however as the Alpha Legion attack, Chaos Space Marines wielding chainswords and glowing blades charge into battle from your flank, Chaplain Aleksandros charges forward quickly to crush the Traitors. Do you follow or let them come to you?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victor: As you rampage through the Traitor Guardsmen you realize that something is amiss. A force this small could have no hope of defeating you, much less a full force. You quickly realize this is not an attack force, it is a patrol group. You decide to finish them quickly before they can vox for help but it is too late. Alpha Legion marines begin flocking towards you, unafraid of your attacks as the Guardsmen are, and blasting away at you.

(Try to make more then one post. Ill update once enough have been made.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron voxed his partner, *+++ Cainius, converge on the central group. Estimated six-plus hostiles. I'll come from the right, you from the left. We'll break the traitors together.+++* Moriar said, slamming a fresh magazine into his bolt pistol. He quickly moved behind a bank of computer consoles and analyzed his position.

Cainius had finished with the guardsmen on the left flank, and judging by the corpses, had done a good job. Scanning ahead, Moriar saw four guardsmen taking up positions in improvised cover, made out of broken vending machines which had been pushed over. Two of them had lasguns, one was armed with an array of knives, and the last had a kind of power blade. Judging by the state of his armour and the ornamentation on his cap, he was a lieutanenant of some sort.

_Traitor..._ thought Moriar, _What could possibly drive an officer to turn from the Imperium?_ he wondered, readying the _Redeemer_.

Breaking from cover, Moriar charged the guardsmen. Bringing up his bolt pistol, Moriar put three bullets through one of the guardsmen with a lasgun, his lifeblood splattering onto his comrades. The other traitor took cover, and fired his lasgun wildly. Moriar felt the las-bolts impacting on his pauldron, and reeled from the impact. Snarling, Carnavaron leapt over a fallen column and fell upon the guardsman. He stabbed out madly with his bayonet, catching Moriar's vambrace. Moriar put a bolt through the man's head, before wrenching out the bayonet.

Turning, Moriar saw the knife-man just in time. Bringing up _Redeemer_, Moriar caught the man's outstretched knife and sent it spinning away, severing the man's hand in the process. Giving him no time to recover, Moriar brought his blade about again, hacking the man's head smoothly from his shoulders. _They're giving in..._ he thought, _How weak the morale of a mortal is._

Moriar looked up and saw the traitor officer, and snarled in anticipation. He could already taste the blood of the man on his lips. In complete certainty that he was the better warrior, Moriar sprinted forward, vaulting rubble and corpses alike. Holstering his pistol, Moriar took a two-handed grip on _Redeemer_ and felt the wild swirling melee of combat consume him. The officer backed away, his resolve shattered by the sight of a battle-hungry astartes charging towards him. Taking the advantage, Moriar thrust his sword, intending to pierce the man's heart. Just as the blade came closer, Moriar realised _It was a feint! How dare he attempt to master me in swordsmanship?!_ and brought the blade swinging down, catching the officer's parry head on. The jarr of metal-on-metal was bone-crunching, sparks flying from the blades as their power fields fought for dominance.

"Just as my blade is superior to yours, mortal," whispered Moriar, just loud enough for man to hear, "I am more powerful than you." he said, wrenching the blade down with all his strength as he thumbed the second stud on his blade. Sure enough, the _Redeemer's_ ancient technology kicked in, sending a gout of white-hot flame along the blade. It billowed onto the officer, setting him alight. Moriar laughed as the man screamed, the flames comsuming him, dropping his blade. In an expert display of swordsmanship, Moriar flicked his blade three times towards the man, neatly severing both his arms before cutting the man's head to the bone. The best part; he still lived.

Moriar leaned in close, "This is why I am superior. This is why you die and I am victorious." he whispered malicously, laughing as the man burned.

*+++ Cainius, I grow tired of this. We must move up to higher levels. Finish off the enemies on your side of the central deck, I am all finished here.+++* he voxed, before casually crunching the dying man's head under his boot.

"Catch up Cainius..." he whispered, before turning and walking towards the staircase.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

*+++ Cainius, I grow tired of this. We must move up to higher levels. Finish off the enemies on your side of the central deck, I am all finished here.+++*
Cainius heard this message just as he was dispensing with the last of the traitors, and then jogged over to catch up with Moriar as he ascended the stairs to the main offices.

when they reach the main offices of the Administratum they were great by bolter fire from the treacherous scum of the alpha legion, this was just what cainius had been waiting for he drew his melta gun and fired into the traitors, missing them but managing to scatter them into smaller groups, two marines charged towards Cainius one bearing a Large dual sided shainsword and the other a sword covered in glowing runes much like the ones that adorned his own armour except the ones on the sword were tainted with the treacherous power of Chaos.

Cainius holstered his melta gun and pulled his staff over his shoulder, running forwards as he did so, as he reached the first marine, the larger of the two, he swung his staff in an upwards arc slamming the end of it into the traitors hand and causing him to loosen his grip on his chainsword, the marine returned this with a blow to cainius right shin with his sword, this caused Cainius to stumble backwards, leaving himself open, cainius noticed a larg pillar to his right that was close to the second marine with the power sword, he drem his melta gun and fired into the baser of pillar causing it to topple on top of the marine, trapping him beneath its weight, he returned his focus to the first Marine and thumbed the activation rune on his staff causing it to crackle with energy, he jumped backwards giving himself some distance between him and the chainsword weilding traitor, he held his staff in one hand and his melta gun in the other, and then had an idea he charged at the traitor, startling him, and jammed his staff vertically into the floor using the movement to fling himself into the air mid flight he fired a blast of melta into the traitors back plate, melting through his armour swiftly and his flesh even more so, he landed and ran over to his staff, pulling it from the ground and walked over to the marine he had trapped under the pillar, he holstered his melta gun, took his power staff in two hands and stood over the traitors back, he shifted his staff into a vertical position and thrust downwards through his enemies spine, ripping it in two but leaving him barely alive, he then returned his staff to its position on his back, crouched down in front of the traitor forcing him to look at his killer, Cainius removed his helmet and stared at the pathetic remains of the scum, he place his hands on either side of the traitors head, and whispered into his ear, 'the power of the emperor is far greater than that of Chaos' with his last word he twisted the traitors head with such force that it snapped clean off of his body. Cainius replaced his helmet and stood allowing himself to be seen by all the remaining traitors, holding the recently head of the scum he had just slain, and tossed it into the midst of those who remained, shouting at them 'you have turned from the light of the Emperor, to the dark ways of Chaos, that is why you will die today.' with that the traitors opened fire on him

he ducked behind the remaind of the pillar and Voxed Moriar *'Brother, i will take the group of four on the right, you take the remaining five to the left, may the light of the emperor guide us to victory'*


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Thantos watched as the levels flew up as the elevator descended. Every one was a similar scene to the one they had just come from. Servants of the Emperor moulded to the walls in a grotesque picture of death. Thantos was slightly curious as to how the traitors actually went about performing this act, but he realised it probably involved some foul chaos magic that he wanted no part of.

The elevator slowed down as it finished it's decent. It's base his the floor and a loud "Clang" resounded through this underground cavern. Thantos stepped out rather cautiously. His flames cast a 5 foot or so green glow around him and Warren. There seemed to be nothing here, but Thantos was concerned that they had so far met no resistance and so let his lightning claws slide almost silently out of their sheaths. Suddenly a bolt round hurtled past Thantos and Warren's skulls, as their foes showed their faces. The flames around Thantos' chest plate, shins and shoulders grew in heat and size, he was ready for a fight. "For the Emperor" he heard them cry. **How dare you defile the name of the Emperor, dogs! You will die for such insolence!* Thantos roared in the psychic language in which him and his Brothers communicated. The flames grew once again, leaving most of his lower legs, and torso engulfed in a roaring green flame. Such heresy could not go unpunished! Although the roof was low, Thantos fired his jump pack, not to gain height, but to gain momentum. With claws extended, Thantos hit the ranks of Alpha Legion warriors like a green comet. Most had the sense to dive out of the way, and a few were knocked from there feet and probably superficially wounded by either his claws or flames. But one, even with his boosted reaction times and Astartes physique,was hit straight on, Thantos' claws impaling him. Thantos sent the traitor scum crashing into the wall, his claw having punctured his primary and secondary heart and the force with which he hit the wall shattering the rib cage. 

Thantos slide the traitor off his blades and turned to face the rest of the pack. Several ran at him, with bolters blazing or combat blades at the ready. Thantos let a burst of flame spew forth from his helmet and it crashed into the ranks of the heretics like a murderous wave, sending many of the traitors stumbling back, and many of them screeching in pain as the holy light of the Emperor seared their very souls, as well as their flesh. When they had recovered, Thantos was ready once again. One Legionnaire thought he could defeat Thantos in combat, and charged forward. Thantos shoved one of his armed fists into the traitors guts, forcing the Astartes to crumple. His second hand came down like a thunderbolt from the gods on the man's neck, severing his spinal chord and killing him. Another one, either thinking he was better or who was simply more idiotic than the last, ran at him, shouting praise to the Emperor. **For that you die!** Thantos 'spoke' again, and drove both his claws into the man's lower ribs. At this point the traitor groaned with pain, and his comrades, seeing they had no him in armed combat open fired on Thantos. Thantos used he heretic as cover, most of the bullets pounding hard into the man's back, causing him to roar with agony. Those that didn't either hit the cave wall or melted at they rocketed towards the still raging fires on Thantos' shoulders. But Thantos knew that the explosive bolter rounds would quickly decimate this man, and in doing so destroy his method of defence. He paced himself slowly backwards, until he felt the cave wall with his back. He propped one foot against it. He spoke silently with Warren, in the language of the Legion of the Damned. *Brother, the traitors have me pinned against the back wall. I'm using a fallen as cover. Provide me with a distraction, and I'll kill enough of them that we can end this fight** ad with that Thantos got ready to launch again into the traitors, knowing that his method of attack worked best when he had the element of surprise. Each shot caused his arms to shudder more every time, a sure sign that the traitor Astartes body was wearing away. Whether he had his distraction, Thantos needed to be ready to move soon, otherwise he was dead...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

As Moriar turned to the stairs, he saw Cainius jog and catch up. _Not so slow then, Cainius..._ he thought to himself.

They reached the top of the stairs, and Moriar quickly took stock of the situation, as Cainius charged in madly.

_Pick your fights, Cainius, pick them well._ thought Moriar, annoyed at being second into battle.

Hearing Cainiu's words, Moriar agreed. Although he despised being told what to do, it was sound. Five Alpha Legion faced him; three with boltguns, one with two chainswords; the last stood back, holding a sword crackling with energy.

"Come on then you dogs!" he called mockingly, "Let's hear your bark!" With that, Moriar advanced, taking cover as the boltguns opened fire. He was behind a fallen pillar, across from the Traitor's position. But he only counted four... suddenly the chainsword-armed marine fell upon him, savagely sending blow after blow at Carnavaron's chest. Expertly blocking each with _Redeemer_, Moriar, turned the blades aside, neatly sending one spinning away.

"Boring, boring, boring..." he drawled, parrying every attack. With a quick flick of his wrist, Moriar sent the marine tumbling to the floor, before quickly severing his head, and turning back. The boltguns had stopped firing; _their mistake_ thought Moriar. Grabbing a krak grenade, Moriar lobbed into the air, ducking as the late bolter fire scythed above his head. _Too slow..._ he thought again, as the explosion tore the masonry from the roof down upon the group of three marines, crushing them underneath. As Moriar jogged past, a Traitor lifted his head from the rubble.

"I c-c-cannot die!" he stuttered, before his head was sent bouncing away from his body by Moriar's blade.

Advancing upon the final marine, Moriar sensed the aura of dark power emanating from it's blade. Moriar gasped when he saw what it was. It was a complete copy of _Redeemer_, exactly the same, yet it shimmered with raw beauty and power.

_At last; a worthy opponent!_ thought Moriar triumphantly, advancing swiftly. The marine spoke.

"You cannot oppose the will of chaos... the Dark Prince will claim you!" rasped the marine, his armour adorned with the skin of the slain.

"Many have told me this; many have tried. None succeeded." stated Moriar flatly, advacing further.

"No, foolish swordsman. _You_ will be claimed, for _you_ cannot oppose the Prince's will!" rasped the warrior again, lifting his blade.

"We'll see..." said Moriar, as the thrill of battle filled him. Jumping from a fallen pillar, Moriar raised his blade in a perfect lunge. The warrior parried, the blade seeming to push Moriar back of it's own accord. Thumbing the stud, Moriar sent a wash of flame along the blade, it cascading onto the enemy to no effect. Stabbing forward, Moriar executed the perfect attack; lunges, swings, feints, predicted parries, swings, stabs, and a final whirl to disarm; all done with perfect flair and style. Moriar had never felt such perfection.

The enemy saw it too; he screamed in horror as the light went from his eyes, every blow landing upon him, untill the blade was sent flying from his hands. Catching it, Moriar deftly stabbed his foe in the heart; he had won. As his lifeblood fell onto the floor, the marine uttered three last words; "You are...perfect..." he said, slumping onto the floor.

"I know." whispered Moriar, examining the blade. The _Redeemer_ had given out; the gout of flame had finally burnt out the over-worn circuitry, as the energy field stuttered and died. Disgusted, Moriar flung it away, examing the blade he had won. There was not a slingle niche, no cut; as if it had never been used. As he touched the hilt, he felt dark promises of power and glory; the perfectness of the blade was impossible.

"At last... a worthy weapon... _Godfang_..." he whispered, feeling a shiver of delight. Waking from his revelations, Moriar voxed Cainius.

*+++ Targets eliminated. We must try and raise Aleksandros on the vox for further orders. Moriar out.+++*


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

How careless of him, getting deeply involved with the destruction of the corrupt mortals he had failed to recognize a routine patrol until it was far too late, now he had Traitor Marines to confront and obliterate.

Still, it would be good to have a challenging fight; these Guardsmen were weak in their foul corruption and Victor was longing to test his mettle against the accursed Alpha Legion.
With silent praise of the Emperor for giving him a chance to face the Alpha Legion once more in battle, Victor seized the last screaming Guardsman, and turned to face the new threat, optics and targeting systems highlighting weapons and vulnerabilities. Six Chaos Marines against a single Dreadnought, the odds looked almost even to him.

With no hint of effort he hurled the Guardsman at the Traitor Marines, who simply moved out of the way as the traitor left a gory red smear where it landed.

But Victor had not been aiming to hit them, he had used it to distract them and the body had indeed served its purpose, the moment there attention was off him for that split-second he had unleashed a blast from the Lascannon that functioned as his right arm and punched a steaming hole through a Traitors chest and ionizing the arm of the one standing almost behind it. The dead Alpha Legionare fell without a sound and the Dreadnought advanced, bolter fire detonating upon and around him.

His extra armor took the brunt of the bolter shells that impacted his frame, pitting and scoring the chassis but otherwise causing no major damage, as the Traitors reacted, but he was almost upon them, his Lascannon re-powered and he got a last shot in that practically tore a Marine in half before, powerfist already swinging at an enemy, he was among them.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Gore sprayed and chainsword roared as Lucas burned through the traitors. Confidence had turned to fear and horror as the guardsmen faced death. They deserved no mercy, no forgiveness for turning their back on the light. Where were the gods that had seduced their weak wills. He hacked them down with ruthless efficiency and still the bastard daemons they worshiped had not intervened. The Emperor shielded him from any feeble strike and the chaplain's presence filled Lucas with righteous fury. His brother's unwavering faith and strength fueled him. Aleksandros' heroic battle with the filth covered daemon ignited Lucas. Pride, faith, and rage washed over him.

The daemon began to pulsate, swell, and twist. Lucas as fast as he could muster dove into cover as the screeching mass was ripped open showering the room in gore and sludge. The screams of the traitors being burned away snapped Lucas back to action. Daemon flesh slid from his dull black armor as he rose to his feet re-gripping his chainswords. He saw the prisoner psykers burned and maimed, dead and dieing. Lucas bowed his head as his heart sank speaking in a low whisper. "I am sorry, may the Emperor's light guide you from this life and into the next." A somber feeling washed over Lucas in the the face of such senseless torture and sacrifice of imperial lives. Thinking of the hell they had spent their last days in, slaves to a tainted legion and a monstrous creature of filth. "May death release you from your pain loyal brothers." 
_
"We have purged this place brother, we must head back to the Stormbird and reconvene for our next attack"_

There was no time to mourn these losses as the true enemy emerged. Hulking traitor marines bearing the colors of the Alpha Legion charged forward weapons primed and ready to strike. Their mere presence made Lucas' skin crawl and burn. Pure rage roared through him as he charged chainswords screaming with Aleksandros. Weapons clashed and shots fired as the real fight began.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

With a quick swing another Chaos Marine crumpled before the might of Aleksandros' hallowed Crozius Arcanum shattered his chest into pulp, and another dropped as his head exploded in a shower of brain and blood. Their treacherous courage broken the Alpha Legion retreated from all their engagements.

'Brothers!. See them break before our might. We are the lords of death!, and they are right to fear our wrath!,' Aleksandros shouted over the vox, confident that the other Traitor Marines would be running from his battle-brothers as well.

After a moment his fervour began to die down, 'But do not mistake this for the end brothers. We have repelled them but now we must destroy them and all that they have here. Their base is nearby I am sure of it,' he said dourly. Suddenly a short burst of static and noise interrupted him, but not from his own vox. One of the dead traitors had kept his vox on and it was still transmitting, Aleksandros quickly kneeled down and began patching into it. In an instant the vox was alive with curses and blasphemous chants. But this was traceable. Aleksandros smiled, despite his revulsion at what he was hearing. 'And now we know where to look brothers.'
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moriar: As you stare at your new weapon _Godfang_ you feel an eternity of war surging through you. Pleasures that would drive most insane and the rest into useless catatonic states spread through your body as you see what might be. Eternity, serving a god that actually cares. The Emperor had never done anything for anyone, not for a long time. And now the entire Legion was dying, but this was salvation.

Your thoughts are interrupted by Aleksandros's preaching over the vox, and then the chants of the heretical Alpha Legion. Yet now these chants do not sound as bad as they should to you. You are given the coordinates of a meeting place, for the final siege. However you are warned to be careful, the Alpha Legion is likely lying in wait for an ambush.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanatos: As you get ready to move the Alpha Legion abandon their attack. You wonder why they would do so only to be answered by your Chaplain's ferocious chants on the vox, proclaiming the Traitor Marines cowards and heretics.

Suddenly he is replaced by the chanting of the Alpha Legion, this is deliberate however. You now know where to go, but are warned to be wary on your way. The Alpha Legion is likely lying in wait for an ambush.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warren: As you prepare to aid your brother marine the hail of attacks stop, the Alpha Legion has retreated. Picking yourself up you wonder why they would run just as victory could have been theres.

Your questions will have to be answered another time however as Chaplain Aleksandros bursts in over the vox, taunting the Alpha Legion and calling them cowards. Very accurate. You are given coordinates to meet at and warned to watch out for ambushes along the way.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kotaro: As you crush your way through the snipers and Alpha Legion traitors you turn to see Brother Seiphane doing the same thing. He turns to give you a nod of encouragement which you try to return. However in an instant Seiphane's head is torn from his shoulders by a Chaos Marine with two long Lightning claws, a helmet carved into a hissing serpentine face and a cape of flayed skin hanging from his back. He grabs Seiphane's head and leaps from the window of the palace as the Alpha legion retreats.

How do you feel witnessing the death of a valiant battle-brother, and even worse watching his killer escape unpunished?. Your thoughts are interrupted as your Chaplain shouts over the vox, decrying the Alpha Legion. Then chants to blasphemous gods and dark places sounds over the network, you can track this easily. You are given coordinates to meet but warned to be careful, the Alpha Legion may have an ambush waiting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cainius: As the last of the Alpha Legion fall you see Moriar ahead, with a new weapon. You wonder where he got it from and are about to ask when Chaplain Aleksandros' voice erupts over the vox, insulting the Traitor Marines and decrying their fighting spirit and praising the Legion of the Damned's.

You are given coordinates to meet at and warned to watch out for ambushes along the way. Anything could happen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lukas: As you hack through the Alpha Legion you witness Aleksandros doing the same. However the Alpha Legion fall back under your ferocity and your courage.

Your Chaplain shouts over the vox, for you it is amplified by his presence. As are the chants that follow, that revile you to your core. However you now know where the Alpha Legion is hiding, as your Chaplain motions you to do so, you follow him. Confident that soon the battle will be over.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victor: The Chaos Marines were no match for you. As you smash another one into a wall, his head pulped and broken, you open fire into two more, both ripped apart by your fire. You inwardly curse the cowards as they flee to safety.

Your Chaplain shouts over the vox, interrupting your decrying of the traitors to replace it with his own. However he also gives a location to meet after hacking into the traitors vox network. You start proceeding to the coordinates given, aware that anything could happen along the way.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Victor paused, watching as the Traitor Marines fled, he bellowed insults at the running dogs, with a mental shrug Victor turned, scanning the area for any waiting foes, his gaze lingered on the stormbird before moving on, he was pleased that it was unharmed if it had been crippled or destroyed, then their way to rejoin the others would be gone.

He paused in as the Chaplain’s words came to him; it seemed that the others had also routed their opposing Traitors and as an added bonus new co-ordinates were sent to him.
Still, he had some concerns about leaving the stormbird unguarded except the skeleton crew of servitors, he voxed his concerns directly to the Chaplain.

*:..Brother-Chaplain Aleksandros, I have concerns about leaving the transport unguarded. If the Traitors circle back around; our way off this dirtheap could be destroyed..:*

He awaited an answer patiently; while he waited the Dreadnought performed a systems scan, seeking any damage to the more vulnerable systems, satisfied that the scan came up green, he shifted his search to the minor systems, silently repeating prayers to the Emperor.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

As he dispensed fof the last of his Treacherous foes Cainius looked over to see Moriar standing holding a new weapon that gleamed with the power of chaos, before Cainius could think another thought, he heard his chaplains voice erupt over the Vox, as well as that of the Treacherous alpha legion, as he heard thhe alpha legions Blasphemous cries he stared at Moriar noticing his brother was not showing any disgust at these Horrid traitors comments, this frightened Cainius, would he be able to disatch of Moriar if it came down to it, but he had mre urgent things at hand, they had to get to the coordinates the chaplain had given them and purge the traitors once and for all, he voxed Moriar "come brother, we have our orders, let us go to our chaplains side" 

He then Voxed Chaplain Aleksandros "Chaplain i am Worried about Moriar, he has acquired a weapon that i can only assume has been forged by the treacherous hands of chaos, and he seemed pleased to hear the Alpha Legions Blasphemy, what sould i do, i will await your orders"


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Moriar Carnavaron felt the power of _Godfang_ coursing through him like an electircal charge. He saw unfathomable sights, the galaxy in flames, and a lie that defied existance. He saw the _real_ truth.

Hearing the Chaplain over the vox, Moriar heard what he needed to hear. Logging the co-ordinates on his armour's internal cartographer, Moriar marched swiftly towards the stairs. He saw Cainius' worried expression, and realised what he must look like. Quickly sheathing his blade, noticing it fit _Redeemer's_ old scabbard perfectly, Moriar voxed Cainius as he headed down the staircase.

*+++ Come on brother, we must aid the Chaplain. The Apha Legion will be rallying. We must strike quickly and cleanly to end this war in the name of the Emperor. One perfect attack now will sever the traitors' spirit, once and for all. +++* Moriar said, now outside the Basilica. He jogged towards the co-ordinates, not knowing where Cainius was; he had to get there first, to show his true perfection to all.

Moriar smiled to himself. All along the truth had been right in front of him.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The body Thantos was holding onto as cover was almost gone now. The armour plating facing Thantos had dents in it from bolts. Whether Warren gave him his distraction or not, he would need to move soon. Suddenly the hail of bolts stopped. Thantos may have assumed it was because Warren had distracted them, but the click of bolters firing was also missing from the sounds Thantos heard. He let the body slid off his claw to see the traitors running down a corridor that he assumed lead to either their head-quarters or the surface. "Why would they flee when the victory could have been theirs?" Thantos silently pondered. As if he had heard Thantos' thoughts, he heard chaplin Aleksandros shouting lithenies of hate down the vox "'Brothers!. See them break before our might. We are the lords of death!, and they are right to fear our wrath! But do not mistake this for the end brothers. We have repelled them but now we must destroy them and all that they have here. Their base is nearby I am sure of it," the Chaplin paused, and then a a torrent of blasphemous chants came over the vox. Where as most would be repulsed, Thantos felt only burning hatred for the traitorous chants. Aleksandros had better have a good reason for subjecting him to this blasphemous chants. But then his chaplin came back over the vox, his voice clear and crisp over the traitor's words, and Thantos was pleased with what he said "And now we know where to look brothers." Thantos smiled.

He turned to Warren and spoke harshly "The traitors cannot be allowed to continue existence. Shall we leave?" Thantos already knew the answer, and so turned to leave. As he turned, his gaze was cast wrathfully onto the fallen traitors. Even their fallen bodies stain this planets surface. Thantos channels his rage into a single breath, and a gout of flame scoured their lifeless bodies until they were little more than ash. Content with his work having been done, he ran out of the hallway and into the half light of the hive complexes. The screams of the heretics still bombarded his ears. "I will silence them. Silence them all!" More silent shouts in his mind, but these were accompanied by honeyed whispers of Dark Gods Thantos had once been sealed with. Their word would find no purchase in his mind. The Emperor was his shield and the denizens of the warp could not touch him. "Brother Warren, we must end this now! I am taking to the skies. Follow me to their HQ and we will meet up with our Brothers. This heresy ends today!" And with that Thantos fired his jump pack and leapt onto the rooftops and bounded towards the Alpha Legions HQ, unrelenting until every traitor was silenced...


----------

